# Custom tank builders in South Western Adelaide



## cootiesami (Jan 11, 2009)

HI!

I am looking into getting a custom aquariium made, the measurements i am looking into getting are 4ft by 2ft by 2ft high, it isnt for water so it doesnt have to be 10 millimeter glass but it will be holding some weight for the sand substrate i will be using. Dont worry not for reptiles its for my crabs, this is why floor space is important. 

I have had quotes from pure in unley and noarlunga glass, but do you know anyone that could make it cheaper than $300. The tank will need 1cm glass on bottom and 6mm on sides. 

I am located near marion shopping centre. 

Cheers

Thanks for your help

Sam


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 12, 2009)

not sure of any up your area, but last time i was in 'aggies aquariums' i was speaking to the guy and the person that builds there tanks also does custom ones so it might be worth giving them a ring.

if you do find a good place, please pm me the name as i am after a big custom sized tank too for my frogs.
thanks


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 12, 2009)

PM Dr Nick, as he had someone down south make him a big custom perspex tank for some angle headed dragons he had a while back....

The guy he used may be able to do glass aswell....


----------



## cootiesami (Jan 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## tgirl73 (Jan 27, 2009)

URS Wholesale are based in Adelaide and they have just released a Large double size terrarium and a giant size.. look on there website under NEW products.
Most pet places carry URS products so Im sure you could find a pet shop that could get it in for you, otherwise let me know if your interested and I can find out what pet places they deal with in Adelaide.


The Giant size is 122W x 47D X 100H

Here is a pic of the double large which is 122W x 47D x 60H


----------



## DrNick (Jan 27, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> PM Dr Nick, as he had someone down south make him a big custom perspex tank for some angle headed dragons he had a while back....
> 
> The guy he used may be able to do glass aswell....



It WAS glass :lol: I hate perspex. You should be able to get one made in that size for under $300.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 27, 2009)

DrNick said:


> It WAS glass :lol: I hate perspex. You should be able to get one made in that size for under $300.



really?? nice, i always thought it was perspex?! must have been bloody heavy then!!!


----------



## Danni (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there i came across a place in Hackham called Aquariums Direct on cottage lane, they even have a website, i found their prices to be resonable and the guy there is very nice and willing to help.

The place is like in a huge shed so nothing overly fancy which is why i think he can keep his prices down,
You can even make an online enquiry.

*Aquariums Direct* are located at: Shed 1, 10a Cottage Lane Hackham South SA 5163. 
AAquariums Direct are located at:
Shed 1, 10a Cottage Lane
Hackham South SA 5163

quariums Direct are located at:
Shed 1, 10a Cottage Lane
Hackham South SA 5163


----------



## DrNick (Jan 28, 2009)

AKA Noarlunga Glass. That is where I got mine from. Was VERY well priced





Danni said:


> Hi there i came across a place in Hackham called Aquariums Direct on cottage lane, they even have a website, i found their prices to be resonable and the guy there is very nice and willing to help.
> 
> The place is like in a huge shed so nothing overly fancy which is why i think he can keep his prices down,
> You can even make an online enquiry.
> ...


----------



## DrNick (Jan 28, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> really?? nice, i always thought it was perspex?! must have been bloody heavy then!!!



VERY heavy, was 6mm glass with 4mm doors!


----------

